# how long 175 gsm visa



## sgill (Dec 16, 2009)

hi all
i am new on this forum 

I lodge My 175 genral skilled migration visa online on 20th may 09 .I submit all of my PCC and Medical By 31 july. but unfortunately still my online madical status shows “required”and i did't get CO yet, I don’t know how long I have to wait. Anybody have Idea how long it will take for visa grant? 


thnx 

sgill


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI

If you notice, two visas has been granted in last two days for two forum members in similar situation. But htey had a CO and their meds and PCC was requested..
are you in CSL? why did you upload Meds and PCC without being asked for? If you are in CSL, you will hear from them soon, if not then there is a wait period of about 2 years before you hear from them. Are you aware of the 23rd September changes and there is a new priority processing list..


----------



## sgill (Dec 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> HI
> 
> If you notice, two visas has been granted in last two days for two forum members in similar situation. But htey had a CO and their meds and PCC was requested..
> are you in CSL? why did you upload Meds and PCC without being asked for? If you are in CSL, you will hear from them soon, if not then there is a wait period of about 2 years before you hear from them. Are you aware of the 23rd September changes and there is a new priority processing list..




hi anj thnx for reply

i think i am in MODL . and i i sent medical and pcc because my consultant told me.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

MODL is different than CSL, please check it out and get back to us.

Regards,


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually IT skills on MODL is considered on CSL already. That's clearly spelt out in the official PDF containing CSL jobs.


----------



## sgill (Dec 16, 2009)

steafo said:


> MODL is different than CSL, please check it out and get back to us.
> 
> Regards,


hi thnx for reply

i am a metal machenist so it fall in MODL..


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

The Sept rules say "it is estimated that your application will be finalised within 12 months from your lodgement date.". Check out the PDF.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

But he is telling you that he is in MODL not in CSL and this may take 2 to 3 years.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

sgill said:


> hi anj thnx for reply
> 
> i think i am in MODL . and i i sent medical and pcc because my consultant told me.


I cant understand why your consultant asked to upload your medicals.
As your job catagory is Metal mechenist which is in Modl.

What *steafo....*told is correct as at present timeframe of diac for Modl will take 2 to 3 years.
That means your advance medicals will get expired.


----------



## Keng Onn (Dec 25, 2009)

Regarding when you should / should not submit the medicals, this is the reply I got from (on 23 Sept 2009):

*Applicants for an "offshore" General Skilled Migration visa can undertake health and character checking prior to their application being allocated to a case officer. The benefit of applicants undertaking health and character checks may be a reduction in the amount of time required before a decision can be made, however, applicants and migration agents should be aware that:
* Health examinations have limited validity periods and if these expire before the application is finalised these checks may be requested again, and must be provided at the applicant's cost.
* The ASPC may still need to undertake other checking in respect of the application that may delay a decision.
* Undertaking health examinations and providing police clearances does not guarantee an application will be successful.*

Hence yeah, you can do your meds, but at your own 'risk' of doing them again if the processing takes a long time to complete.

And regarding the September changes, "*The new Direction applies to applications in the pipeline that have not
been finalised and to applications lodged with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on or after 23 September 2009.*". So the changes won't apply to you since you submitted your application before that time.

The visa I applied for (without using agent) was 175, and as a point of reference, here're the dates:

- 11 May 2009: Application *online* submission date

- 25 Sept: Application status was updated (sorry, forgot the exact wording / change), something to the effect that it's now in progress or something

- 10 Oct: Received email to send in the medicals, form 80, police clearance.
NB: I settled my medicals a few days later, and uploaded the other documents approximately 3 weeks later (the main delay was due to the time taken by the police to do their check-up)

- 11 Dec: Received email to clarify some points in my form 80, and I replied to them the day itself.

- 15 Dec: Received email notifying me that the visa was successful

Time taken: 7 months 4 days

Note that I was applying under the MODL + SOL list, so my processing priority was 3rd (after employee-sponsored, and state-sponsored), about as high as you can get without sponsorship.

Disclaimer: This may or may not be typical of the application processing time (e.g. it might be faster if I hadn't screwed up [slightly] my form 80).


----------



## sgill (Dec 16, 2009)

Keng Onn said:


> Regarding when you should / should not submit the medicals, this is the reply I got from (on 23 Sept 2009):
> 
> *Applicants for an "offshore" General Skilled Migration visa can undertake health and character checking prior to their application being allocated to a case officer. The benefit of applicants undertaking health and character checks may be a reduction in the amount of time required before a decision can be made, however, applicants and migration agents should be aware that:
> 
> ...


----------



## Keng Onn (Dec 25, 2009)

sgill said:


> Keng Onn said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding when you should / should not submit the medicals, this is the reply I got from (on 23 Sept 2009):
> ...


You're welcome .

I applied under IT - the (nec) category - and specializing in Java (to make it to the MODL list).


----------



## Shahid_Iqbal (Mar 11, 2010)

*I applied for GSM subclass 175 but no call for visa*

Applied on: 04/May/2009
MED Sent : 20/Oct/2009
Current Location: Lahore-Pakistan
CSL: Yes my profession falls in CSL

But still have got no reply...I am quite concerned what would be their next policy regarding CSL...

If any friend could help release the tension...

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Shahid,

welcome to the forum. Many people faced similar situation where their medicals and PCC was sent and they did not hear for 6-8 months and one fine day, after many PLEs raise, they got their visa. Keep raising PLEs, write to your CO every now and then.


----------

